
Bluetooth for Programmers [pdf] - znpy
http://people.csail.mit.edu/rudolph/Teaching/Articles/BTBook.pdf
======
RobertDeNiro
Is there of verison of this document that has the diagrams instead of the
placeholders? Otherwise fanstic document, I wish I had it years ago when I was
first learning to work with bluetooth.

